# Cigar Bid Herf - Elite Jazz/Famous Cigars July 21st, 2006



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

What a great time! Thie event just popped up and wasn't really even really planned! Just came together in 2 days....

We closed the Jazz down and jsut love what friendships a few tobacco leaf's have brought to my life.... :gaga:

http://imageshack.us



http://imageshack.us

http://imageshack.us



http://imageshack.us

http://imageshack.us

http://imageshack.us


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Michael, Wow looks like a wonderful time was had.
Glad you posted pics, its nice to be able to put a face with a name.
Are there any more pics of the lovely lady with you.

Tom


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

CM... You have been having way too much fun with your cigar socializing... :smoke: 
Some of the rest of us are getting very jelious. As always its nice to put faces to names. Hows KM doing? She hasnt posted here in a long time.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

You know Ice.... She looked good and it looked like she lost a little weight too (I'm being serious) ...... She really is so sweet....... 


I have been having a blast!


Tom, I do have a few more photos.... I just learned my lesson a few months ago.... not to post photos of whom I'm dating...... because if I break up.... then i feel like I have to go delete stuff off of here, so i'll wait till I find one worthy of the posting..... like Kevin's..... I need a good girl like that!

What I will say is that this one is very sweet and quite cute..... we'll she if she is crazy or not.....


----------

